# Which color of Swag II will you take as your Christmas Gift?



## Vaporesso (18/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dimi (18/12/19)

The red one


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/19)

The Silver one! It arrives tomorrow! @Sir Vape got stock today!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kylef901 (18/12/19)

Black


----------



## Lawrence A (18/12/19)

I really like the blue 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (18/12/19)

Blue or red 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerrieP (18/12/19)

The Red... Will go with the Christmas feel going around...


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/19)

Black of course


----------



## Max (18/12/19)

Definitely 1 
@Vaporesso


----------



## Vaporesso (19/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Silver one! It arrives tomorrow! @Sir Vape got stock today!


And feedback, please feel free to share here~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporesso (19/12/19)

GerrieP said:


> The Red... Will go with the Christmas feel going around...


Yes, that's the Christmas color


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/19)

This is another big winner from Vaporesso! I loved the Gen but don't need or want a dual battery mod... This Swag II is pretty awesome and I can highly recommend it... Single 18650 which is a win for me... comfortable in the hand which is a major win for me because I have a mod in my hand most of the day... the feel is great and it's nice and small... and it's early days but the battery life appears to be excellent! This is certainly a Chicken Dinner from Vaporesso! Well done Vaporesso!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporesso (20/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> This is another big winner from Vaporesso! I loved the Gen but don't need or want a dual battery mod... This Swag II is pretty awesome and I can highly recommend it... Single 18650 which is a win for me... comfortable in the hand which is a major win for me because I have a mod in my hand most of the day... the feel is great and it's nice and small... and it's early days but the battery life appears to be excellent! This is certainly a Chicken Dinner from Vaporesso! Well done Vaporesso!
> View attachment 185565


Thank you so much Rob. That's very nice of you to say so.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/19)

This looks good
I can imagine it would make a great driver for a small MTL tank


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/12/19)

Decisions decisions.....must be blue - my favorite color


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (21/12/19)

Hard to decide. All of them looks good. Blue,silver,red then black


----------



## CTRiaan (22/12/19)

Any colour as long as it's black.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (22/12/19)

I have a Red one inbound to be that will go with my red Gen

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/12/19)

Got the black one in the end 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaporesso (30/12/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/12/19)

My Silver one is making its way to me and should be here tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaporesso (8/1/20)

The Swag 2 kit is totally compact and light as a single 18650 battery mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (8/1/20)

Great little device






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (8/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DougP (8/1/20)

The red one

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (8/1/20)

If anybody buying these swag 2 kits want to sell off the NRG PE tank that comes with it I would be most interested to buy it
Looking for the red and black one to use on my Gen Mods. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/1/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> If anybody buying these swag 2 kits want to sell off the NRG PE tank that comes with it I would be most interested to buy it
> Looking for the red and black one to use on my Gen Mods.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Email incoming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (10/1/20)

A massive shoutout to @RenaldoRheeder @JurgensSt for the 2 tanks.
They look stunning on my Gens.

As @Rob Fisher would say..
Winner winner chicken dinner






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/1/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> A massive shoutout to @RenaldoRheeder @JurgensSt for the 2 tanks.
> They look stunning on my Gens.
> 
> As @Rob Fisher would say..
> ...



Thank you kind sir - glad we could help each other out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt (10/1/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> A massive shoutout to @RenaldoRheeder @JurgensSt for the 2 tanks.
> They look stunning on my Gens.
> 
> As @Rob Fisher would say..
> ...


Happy I could help.

Enjoy the vape


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dunskoy (13/1/20)

Black


----------



## Vaporesso (16/1/20)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> A massive shoutout to @RenaldoRheeder @JurgensSt for the 2 tanks.
> They look stunning on my Gens.
> 
> As @Rob Fisher would say..
> ...


Matchy-matchy! They are beautiful!


----------



## Vaporesso (16/1/20)

That's another new red collection!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporesso (24/2/20)

See how compact the Swag 2 is!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

